# Sinetrol: lose a pound a week with orange supplement



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2015)

If we are to believe the article that has been published in Phytomedicine, there’s a little known supplement on the market that helps those rolls of fat to melt away as if by magic. It’s called Sinetrol [sinetrol.com] and consists of polyphenols found in citrus fruits. According to Phytomedicine, you will lose 500 grams a

*Read More...*


----------

